# [RESOLVED]PM mail



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 2, 2005)

I received a PM message from someone. I replied days ago and notice that it has remained in my Out box but has not gone to my Sent box. I have tried to re-send it without success.

Does a person have to actually open up and read a message for it to be reflected in the Sent box?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm... not sure. Send me a PM who you were sending the message to and I will look into it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 2, 2005)

Actually DAVI, I believe that _is_ the case. At least that's been my experience with it. The message will remain in the out box until it's opened by the recipient.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2005)

Or if u sent a message to a banned member, that message will not be sent......


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 3, 2005)

Horse[USA] sent me a PM to which I was trying to respond. It wasn't anything important. I just thought my PM system wasn't operating correctly.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

He isn't on much lately, so he may not have received it yet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

I am having some Admin Issues still! Hi everyone! 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 10, 2005)

You and me both, matey!

Kiwimac


----------

